# Tallow crop washout



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Well - just how bad did we get washed out this year?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

You don't know?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Curious to hear how the big guys did with tallow.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

As long as there is rain you will not see any harvest.
Bees don't come out on the rains, you know.
Don't know for sure until it is all over. Be ready to feed them just
in case.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for your advise, Pro.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Keith.
Now is your chance to ship him a pallet or 2 of those
fine subs of yours. I'm sure Sak doesn't mind that either for the
right price.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> You don't know?


post #2 explains why he doesn't know.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?326077-Honey-flow-needed-new-target-source-needed


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

It's not just southeast TX getting washed out. It's pretty much everything from the Brazos River and east of there in Texas. That all flows into southeast Texas but even strong hives in my area are way behind. The progress they make as they have spurts of sunshine is impressive though and this week is suppose to be all sunshine, then back to more days of rain.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Richardson - Tallow should be finishing up if it hasn't already. Looks like the same as last year where the rain washed off the crop. I had to go to work right at the start of the flow but I did get my supers on.
Now to Keith - No I don't know - I also have a real job that allows me to support my beekeeping habit - anyway you also run tallow bees - Or just giving advise from California.
Beepro - I hear ya on the rain thing. I'm sure they made enough to feed there self as I did see before getting on the plane on most hives - 2 or 3 medium supers full.
Anyway - would like to hear from some of the other big boys - what the crop looked like.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sakhoney said:


> - anyway you also run tallow bees - Or just giving advise from California.
> .


Bees are there, if they don't float away.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I hear ya - have you had a chance to see what they done yet? - kinda hard to fly with those waders on - where ya have them - anywhere close to Beaumont?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, Sak, did you put your bees on the higher ground before you go?
And did you anchor them down just in case also? I don't like seeing floating
hives, you know. Maybe someone can go take a look at them.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakhoney, I just got an email from a commercial beekeeper that had a yard in Hempstead near the Brazos and the hives were under 4" of water.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine are on hi ground - I have a couple of yards that hold water and bees are sitting on RR ties - then a pallet - water depth is not my concern - a washed off crop is
I'll know something in a couple of days.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Richardson - Yea flooding around the Brazos in that area has been crazy. Water coming down as fast as it did in some of those places, water was moving up stream.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Son made it back from vacation - and went to check hives - hives were left like this
Double deep or deep and 2 mediums for brood nest
next supered 3 or 4 mediums with 3 frames of foundation per box
2 deeps of deep foundation on top
Reports most hives have filled the mediums - started pulling first deep on 60% of the hives and a flow is still going strong
YEA BUDDY


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

sakhoney said:


> YEA BUDDY


Good for you, sak!


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I have seen ad in Bee Journal classifieds where a person around Houston has tallow ground rented and looking for beekeepeers to move onto the tallow. Does he rent per acre or % of crop or what?

Johnny


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I wouldn't know - I have my own locations - ez enough to get


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Just place them on the out side of the fence and skip the rent.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear your tallow crop wasn't a bust.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sak, seems like mine are still putting stuff away. Maybe it will keep on for another week or so.

Man that learning curve keeps getting bigger it seems like.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Pat -
Yea - that's what the boy told me - said it looked like a airport in the bee yards - I was just glad to hear about the foundation getting pulled - I plan on doing 3/4 hundred nucs when I get home and need the comb - get some late foundation pulled as well - and sell these nucs as over wintered bees/queens in the spring - going to be doing 5/8 & 10 framers - both deeps and mediums. 
Now as far as that learning curve - we'll be doing some jabbering in the next couple of weeks when you get back - PM me and I'll send ya my cell #


----------

